# PROVISIONAL FNRttC Calendar for 2014



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2013)

note the word provisional - I'm open to representations

21 March Southend via Stock
17 April Brighton (Thursday) via ???
3 May Belgium (possibly)
9 May Felpham via Faygate
16 May York to Hull
22/23/24 May Paris (hopefully not so hot)
6 June Whitstable via Strood
13 June - tour begins
4th July Burnham-on-Crouch via Stock
11 July Brighton via ???
18 July S. Wales
8 Aug Southwold non-stop
15 Aug Whitstable via Strood
5 Sep Brighton via ???
12 Sep Southwold (possibly)
10 Oct Felpham via Faygate
7 Nov Southend via Junction 31

possible Manchester ride
Reading CTC rides will be in the calendar


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

21 March Southend via Stock *YES*
17 April Brighton (Thursday) via ??? *YES*
3 May Belgium (possibly)
9 May Felpham via Faygate *YES*
16 May York to Hull
22/23/24 May Paris (hopefully not so hot)
6 June Whitstable via Strood *YES*
13 June - tour begins
4th July Burnham-on-Crouch via Stock *YES*
11 July Brighton via ??? *YES*
18 July S. Wales *MAYBE *(I say this every year)
8 Aug Southwold non-stop 
15 Aug Whitstable via Strood *YES*
5 Sep Brighton via ??? *YES*
12 Sep Southwold (possibly)
10 Oct Felpham via Faygate *YES*
7 Nov Southend via Junction 31 *YES*

No need to email you now right? I expect to be in the Simey ride diary


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> No need to email you now right? I expect to be in the *Simey* ride diary


TEC duty beckons.............


----------



## hatler (18 Nov 2013)

Blimey ! I though you were scaling things back this coming year.


----------



## hatler (18 Nov 2013)

The Brighton rides are in my calendar already.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Nov 2013)

hatler said:


> Blimey ! I though you were scaling things back this coming year.


well, Martin has, very kindly, taken the tour on, and (as he's discovering) that relieves me of a lot of work. I'm hoping that somebody else will take on the York to Hull ride. The South Wales ride is no bother at all, and I know that if life gets in the way and I have to duck out of a London ride then others will step in to the breach.

There's always the chance that Andrew Br will organise a Manchester ride.


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> 18 July S. Wales *MAYBE *(I say this every year)


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2013)

2775653 said:


> What would be the predicted wind speed and direction in S Wales 18-19 July?


 A light easterly. More of a caress than anything...


----------



## mistral (18 Nov 2013)

This is great news, looking forward to it all starting again before we know it


----------



## slowmotion (18 Nov 2013)

Splendid!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


>




I promise I will try to make it.
But it does mean I will have to visit Taffs Well


----------



## Flying Dodo (18 Nov 2013)

Right, who's for riding from London(ish) to Wales? Third time lucky? 

Next year might just be the year we actually make it to Cardiff without using a train for part of the journey.


----------



## srw (18 Nov 2013)

*looks at diary*
*19 July: Ely: srw's brother is planning his wedding*
*curses*


----------



## srw (18 Nov 2013)

2776549 said:


> Where?


The last time I looked, Ely was in Cambridgeshire. A few decades ago it had its own county. Either way, it's too far from Swansea.


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> The last time I looked, Ely was in Cambridgeshire. A few decades ago it had its own county. Either way, it's too far from Swansea.



There's a river and a bit of Cardiff called Ely. We cross the river on the FNRttC. You could just say you got the wrong Ely...


----------



## srw (18 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> There's a river and a bit of Cardiff called Ely. We cross the river on the FNRttC. You could just say you got the wrong Ely...


Does it have a mediaeval cathedral with a distinctive octagonal chapter house? If not (because that's where the wedding will be) I don't think I'll be entirely convincing....


----------



## theclaud (18 Nov 2013)

srw said:


> Does it have a mediaeval cathedral with a distinctive octagonal chapter house? If not (because that's where the wedding will be) I don't think I'll be entirely convincing....


Erm... we go past this. Will that do?


----------



## StuAff (18 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Right, who's for riding from London(ish) to Wales? Third time lucky?
> 
> Next year might just be the year we actually make it to Cardiff without using a train for part of the journey.



Might do it again myself (definitely not via Savernake Forest though....).

Dates noted. A few clashes with Other Stuff but that's usual. Pencilled in 14 March for the round-the-IOW...


----------



## ianrauk (18 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Right, who's for riding from London(ish) to Wales? Third time lucky?
> 
> Next year might just be the year we actually make it to Cardiff without using a train for part of the journey.




I am up for it, however I think I will be cycling up a day before so I can see the folks.


----------



## Wobblers (19 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Right, who's for riding from London(ish) to Wales? Third time lucky?
> 
> Next year might just be the year we actually make it to Cardiff without using a train for part of the journey.



See you on the train at Chepstow then?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Right, who's for riding from London(ish) to Wales? Third time lucky?
> 
> *Next year might just be the year we actually make it to Cardiff without using a train for part of the journey.*



Eh? 

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fnrttc-cardiff-to-swansea-6th-july-2012.104036/post-1925818


----------



## User10571 (19 Nov 2013)

2014
Here we go.


----------



## martint235 (19 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Erm... we go past this. Will that do?


Will it still be there??


----------



## martint235 (19 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Right, who's for riding from London(ish) to Wales? Third time lucky?
> 
> Next year might just be the year we actually make it to Cardiff without using a train for part of the journey.


Yep. I think it's about time I did this. I have managed the cycle to Manchester (albeit on a different day) so this should be do-able.


----------



## mistral (19 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Erm... we go past this. Will that do?



My parents told me about VCR's, this must be a museum?


----------



## Aperitif (19 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Erm... we go past this. Will that do?


It's the Mumbles version of Silicone Roundabout. If I go - I demand a talk! Those cinq portals are definitely Neo-Braithian, the Hywellian aerial masts...the Drystan walling..


----------



## coffeejo (19 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I promise I will try to make it.
> But it does mean I will have to visit Taffs Well


 Nothing wrong with Taffs Well. I used to get the train from there into the 'diff every day. Not that I actually lived there, you understand, but on the other side of the valley.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2013)

coffeejo said:


> Nothing wrong with Taffs Well. I used to get the train from there into the 'diff every day. Not that I actually lived there, you understand, but on the other side of the valley.




My folks live there.. that's what's wrong with it...


----------



## Aperitif (19 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> My folks live there.. that's what's wrong with it...


----------



## Flying Dodo (19 Nov 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Eh?
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/fnrttc-cardiff-to-swansea-6th-july-2012.104036/post-1925818



Sorry, I'd forgotten your swimming route to Cardiff in 2012.

Plus I meant "we" as in the "Royal we" ie me.


----------



## CharlieB (19 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> note the word provisional - I'm open to representations
> possible Manchester ride


 YAY!


----------



## Andrew Br (19 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> There's always the chance that Andrew Br will organise a Manchester ride.



I'll happily do so if there's demand for it.
I'm not sure where to fit it in amongst that lot though; late July or late August ?




dellzeqq said:


> 3 May Belgium (possibly)



This sounds interesting. Is there info somewhere ?


.


----------



## rb58 (19 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Right, who's for riding from London(ish) to Wales? Third time lucky?
> 
> Next year might just be the year we actually make it to Cardiff without using a train for part of the journey.


Be rude not to Adam. And this time I'll try and complete the ride....


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2013)

theclaud said:


> Erm... we go past this. Will that do?


An absolute disgrace! Swansea Bay ousted by Hull for UK City of Culture 2017 when there are so many jewels in Swansea's crown*? I can only think that Mikeeee has moved.

*Picture included to represent the state of Welsh architecture - not necessarily a pic of Swansea ffs


----------



## theclaud (20 Nov 2013)

2779073 said:


> Isn't that one on the way out of Cardiff?


Yes... Ely.


----------



## theclaud (20 Nov 2013)

Aperitif said:


> An absolute disgrace!* Swansea Bay ousted by Hull for UK City of Culture 2017* when there are so many jewels in Swansea's crown? I can only think that Mikeeee has moved.


Bugger. Only just heard about that!


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> and I know that if life gets in the way and I have to duck out of a London ride then others will step in to the breach.
> .



Are any CTC-like qualifications needed for breech stepping duties?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Nov 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> Are any CTC-like qualifications needed for breech stepping duties?


I have asked the question before, but I had better check again.

No formal qualifications, but it might be that I have to send a list to somebody.


----------



## hatler (20 Nov 2013)

Perhaps you need to formulate a whole FNRttC Ride Leader Training Programme ? Or write a manual or something.


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2013)

Happy to throw my anyway I can helping hat into the ring.


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2013)

hatler said:


> Perhaps you need to formulate a whole FNRttC Ride Leader Training Programme ? Or write a manual or something.


Becoming a regular poster in P&L gets you into the chair, Rob. (Anyway, isn't it about time you set up your own CTC - coffee training course.)
Anyone who jerks around in Café / Footy / Commuting / mere trivialities rather than opinion-changing arguments etc can consider themselves as cannon fodder assigned to the back and the tec tonic movements.


----------



## Tim Hall (20 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I have asked the question before, but I had better check again.
> 
> No formal qualifications, but it might be that I have to send a list to somebody.


"The candidate must be able to deploy a winning smile with unerring accuracy and have a passing knowledge of architectural history. Preference will be given to those who like bungalows and can tell a column from a pillar"


----------



## mmmmartin (20 Nov 2013)

The Belgian ride is well worth the effort. Let's hope @swarm_catcher is free enough to organise it.
And the York to Hull ride is fabulous. If @dellzeqq is otherwise engaged perhaps @mcshroom might step in.
Hip hip hypnocracy!


----------



## redfalo (20 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> note the word provisional - I'm open to representations
> 
> 
> possible Manchester ride
> Reading CTC rides will be in the calendar



Great stuff, dates are noted. I'll probably miss some rides early in the year, but I'm in for Paris, highly interested in Brussels and hope to finally make it to Welshland. Would also be interested in another Mancunian excursion, if dates permit (late August does not work for me, will be touring in France).

There is also StuAff's nightride around the IOW, me thinks.


----------



## Flying Dodo (20 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> I have asked the question before, but I had better check again.
> 
> No formal qualifications, but it might be that I have to send a list to somebody.



Just increase the subs slightly to buy User10571 a decent alarm clock, and the job's his.


----------



## Trickedem (20 Nov 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I promise I will try to make it.
> But it does mean I will have to visit Taffs Well


 Will you be riding back home afterwards?


----------



## ianrauk (20 Nov 2013)

Trickedem said:


> Will you be riding back home afterwards?




Let me get my head around visiting Taffs Well first guv...


----------



## Trickedem (20 Nov 2013)

Just working out how to fit this around "I won't be doing so much cycling in 2014"


----------



## mcshroom (20 Nov 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> The Belgian ride is well worth the effort. Let's hope @swarm_catcher is free enough to organise it.
> And the York to Hull ride is fabulous. If @dellzeqq is otherwise engaged perhaps @mcshroom might step in.
> Hip hip hypnocracy!


I may do (though I will point out it takes me longer to get to York/Hull than it takes anyone from London). I'm going to have to work out what's going on with the Cumbrian 200 audax on the Saturday though, as I think I'm running a control which would be difficult from being in Hull the same morning.


----------



## StuAff (20 Nov 2013)

Another one interested in Belgium. And Manchester appeals, simply because it'll be different and one I haven't done before. Paris, I won't be doing (though I might as last year do the Newhaven leg). Southwold, frankly, left me a bit cold (apart from all the ferries & faff), but I might follow Ian's example from this year and go to Harwich. It is my birthday after all....


----------



## User10571 (21 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Just increase the subs slightly to buy User10571 a decent alarm clock, and the job's his.


Oi!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Nov 2013)

StuAff said:


> Another one interested in Belgium. And Manchester appeals, simply because it'll be different and one I haven't done before. Paris, I won't be doing (though I might as last year do the Newhaven leg).* Southwold, frankly, left me a bit cold *(apart from all the ferries & faff), but I might follow Ian's example from this year and go to Harwich. It is my birthday after all....



Swap the bag for a coat.
Provisionally, Happy Birthday, Stu.


----------



## martint235 (21 Nov 2013)

I'm interested in the Belgium one too. Not too sure about Manchester though. I still have issues with York that need resolving I think too.


----------



## redfalo (21 Nov 2013)

Trickedem said:


> Just working out how to fit this around "I won't be doing so much cycling in 2014"


Without LEL, this should be not such a big challenge


----------



## theclaud (21 Nov 2013)

mcshroom said:


> I may do (though I will point out it takes me longer to get to York/Hull than it takes anyone from London).



I think @mmmmartin had you filed as "Oop North".


----------



## theclaud (21 Nov 2013)

StuAff said:


> Southwold, frankly, left me a bit cold.



@Adrian - please look away now.




...................


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Nov 2013)

I am also interested in the Belgian ride and Manchester. Don't mind helping out to sort the Manc ride.


----------



## mmmmartin (21 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> This sounds interesting. Is there info somewhere ?


no formal information as yet. but read this thread
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/flemish-nrttk.128888/
and all will be revealed


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Nov 2013)

21 March Southend via Stock
17 April Brighton (Thursday) via ???
3 May Belgium (possibly)
9 May Felpham via Faygate
16 May York to Hull
22/23/24 May Paris (hopefully not so hot)
6 June Whitstable via Strood
13 June - tour begins
4th July Burnham-on-Crouch via Stock
11 July Brighton via ???
18 July S. Wales
8 Aug Southwold non-stop
15 Aug Whitstable via Strood
5 Sep Brighton via ???
19 Sep Reading CTC Night Ride to Lymington
12 Sep Southwold (possibly)
10 Oct Felpham via Faygate
7 Nov Southend via Junction 31


----------



## anothersam (23 Nov 2013)

Still no Hastings. As someone who lives in a bungalow, I feel my influence on the choice of destinations should be greater.


----------



## martint235 (23 Nov 2013)

2784705 said:


> I organised one to Hastings to avoid done royal thing. Relentlessly up and down it was.


Yep it was a toughie by FNRttC standards. Plus couldn't find a decent cafe for breakfast.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Yep it was a toughie by FNRttC standards. Plus couldn't find a decent cafe for breakfast.


Lashings of seagull shoot though - anyone would think those birds were 'by appointment'. Whose wedding was it...Andrew? No William. Olaf and I mixed with the chinorati that day...in deepest Belgravia. And we got whistled at by an open topped car full of people. Just goes to show how stupid the crowds were on the day. Sort another wedding out, Adrian - that was a good ride! Remember that guy on the phone at the garage?


----------



## StuAff (24 Nov 2013)

2785325 said:


> Oh yes, he was rather cross about something.


At the same garage, there was a rather fitting van.....


----------



## Aperitif (24 Nov 2013)

StuAff said:


> At the same garage, there was a rather fitting van.....


Those were the days, Stu - when you used to have a van and driver for your clobber.


----------



## Tim Hall (24 Nov 2013)

And we saw what must have been Simon's Evil Twin:


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2013)

See! Sam's idea is not so crazy! An incident-packed, lookey-likey seance, leading to a guano splattered troupe outside the Witherspines, watching the manager instruct the minions on how to lay out the royal carpets for the special occasion impending. I think I posed a 'giant bear'* somewhere too - was it this ride? Outside the Tescoteria en route? Tim will have a photo...
* *Best* Photo recovery software recommendations please people - the nearest 100% version please. Recuva is just so-so


----------



## User10571 (25 Nov 2013)

Aperitif said:


> .....I think I posed a 'giant bear'* somewhere too - was it this ride? Outside the Tescoteria en route? ......


Was it not an elephant?
Not necessarily in the room....


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2013)

User10571 said:


> Was it not an elephant?
> Not necessarily in the room....


Yes. That style of bear!

Always tusk User10571.


----------



## Tim Hall (25 Nov 2013)

Aperitif said:


> See! Sam's idea is not so crazy! An incident-packed, lookey-likey seance, leading to a guano splattered troupe outside the Witherspines, watching the manager instruct the minions on how to lay out the royal carpets for the special occasion impending. I think I posed a 'giant bear'* somewhere too - was it this ride? Outside the Tescoteria en route? Tim will have a photo...
> * *Best* Photo recovery software recommendations please people - the nearest 100% version please. Recuva is just so-so


Fading memory, or a different ride? This was seen at the supermarket in, umm, Eltham.






Photo recovery - have you tried photorec from cgsecurity? It's all a bit command line but does a good job.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2013)

See! Act in Hastings and repent at leisure.
I have no idea...I do exactly what I say on the tin, and the only aides memoire are photographs. Ta Tim - I'll investigate.


----------



## theclaud (25 Nov 2013)

2787347 said:


> *Asda in Swanley* I thought.



Asda in Swanley! And they say the 24-hour Tesco in Cheltenham is exotic.


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Nov 2013)

redfalo said:


> Would also be interested in another Mancunian excursion, if dates permit (late August does not work for me, will be touring in France).



Noted !

Can I "baggsy" 1st August for the Manchester-Morecambe ride ?
The half-way stop will be before half-way and it'll be a 24hr McDonalds.
That will entail a different route around Blackburn and climbing higher than the "classic" route but it'll avoid those blasted dips after Edgworth and the bumpy descent from the moors.

I need to speak to DZ about it, but what's the group's view of bike paths rather than roads ?
There's quite a nice off-road route to Radcliffe that I've found (here between kms 13 and 20 :- http://www.strava.com/activities/96715519). 
There are some bike gates (that drop-bar bikes can ride through) and it's eminently do-able on skinny slicks.
After Radcliffe, we'd pick up the roads to Bury since we mustn't miss out the snooker hall.

I'm probably going to ride up to Blackburn along the route on Wednesday 27th Nov if anyone's interested.


.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Noted !
> 
> Can I "baggsy" 1st August for the Manchester-Morecambe ride ?
> The half-way stop will be before half-way and it'll be a 24hr McDonalds.
> ...



Aha - looks good. (Note for anyone interested - you have to log into Strava to see the link posted above). That path looks like it's paved, or well compacted gravel so I'd be happy with that.


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Nov 2013)

Flying Dodo said:


> Aha - looks good. (Note for anyone interested - you have to log into Strava to see the link posted above). That path looks like it's paved, or well compacted gravel so I'd be happy with that.



It's exactly that.
In summer there should be less/no leaf mulch on the path.
It was quite muddy yesterday !

When I ride up on Wednesday, I'll take the camera and photograph the key bits.

Hopefully, come next August, I'll have secured sufficient supplies of virgins and goats to ensure that the weather is fine.

.


----------



## kimble (25 Nov 2013)

I'm up for a Manchester ride. Should be lovely and dry, with good quality road surfaces...


----------



## mark st1 (25 Nov 2013)

2788372 said:


> Yeah but where is he going to come by virgins in Manchester?



Certainly not Old Trafford as 75 000 people seemed to have been farked since Moyes pitched up


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2013)

2788372 said:


> Yeah but where is he going to come by virgins and goats in Manchester?


Loads of goats crossing over from Yorkshire. They're scared that some of the (even) less intelligent Yorkshiremen will mistake them for sheep. It's rumoured some of them may still be virgins.


----------



## Andrew Br (25 Nov 2013)

2788372 said:


> Yeah but where is he going to _*come by*_ virgins and goats in Manchester?


Fnnarr, unless you're still


 2775750 said:


> practising blending in./quote]







kimble said:


> I'm up for a Manchester ride. Should be lovely and dry, with good quality road surfaces...



Part of my reason for taking us "off-road".
We'll notice the improvement.
Can't comment on the weather.

A tourist said to me recently "Does it always rain in Manchester ?"
I replied "I don't know, I've only lived here 20 years." 



mark st1 said:


> Certainly not Old Trafford as 75 000 people seemed to have been f***ed since Moyes pitched up



Yes, we should have got Everton's next manager rather than their last one 
Still, I'm sure we'll be in Europe next season.

So the Manchester ride is a go-er then ?

.


----------



## mark st1 (25 Nov 2013)

2788416 said:


> Would it be terribly rude of me to say "like I care" or similar? Perhaps the Nelson Muntz picture.



You and rude are two words i wouldn't say are mutually exclusive.


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2013)

2788416 said:


> Would it be terribly rude of me to say "like I care" or similar? Perhaps the Nelson Muntz picture.





mark st1 said:


> You and rude are two words i wouldn't say are mutually exclusive.


You've met then?


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> So the Manchester ride is a go-er then ?
> .



Yes please.


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2013)

2788640 said:


> Who asked for your opinion?


Nobody, just felt I'd offer it in the spirit of openminded friendship.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2013)

2788783 said:


> Anytime you have any more stupid ideas, best run them past a proper grown up.


No self-evaluation allowed then?


----------



## Wobblers (25 Nov 2013)

Aperitif said:


> No self-evaluation allowed then?



Doesn't the "best run them past a proper grown up" bit cover that one?


----------



## Aperitif (25 Nov 2013)

McWobble said:


> Doesn't the "best run them past a proper grown up" bit cover that one?


Yes. fark off and get a haircut. Then come back and be smart.


----------



## Wobblers (26 Nov 2013)

Aperitif said:


> Yes. f*** off and get a haircut. Then come back and be smart.



I _am _smart. I've even a certificate to prove it!

And that's *Doctor f*** off *to you.


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2013)

McWobble said:


> I _am _smart. I've even a certificate to prove it!
> 
> And that's *Doctor f*** off *to you.


Surely F*** off Doctor is more appropriate?? (and it's ok I'm not holding my breath for a reply, anytime around noon will do)


----------



## hatler (26 Nov 2013)

I have pencilled the Brighton rides into the hatler family calendar for 'coffee, the provision of', and I'm pleased to report that there were no clashes as yet, though I suspect the Easter date will be under imminent threat.

Similarly, I have pencilled in the Felpham rides just in case Mrs. and mini-hatler feel up to the trek from HPC to SW20 (and again, no clashes). And who knows, maybe even Little Miss Hatler could be tempted out by one of these.


----------



## Aperitif (26 Nov 2013)

Throwing your hatler in the ring then, Rob?  I think a nominal charge should be levied to swell the substantial assets of the minis cycling heritage. Better still, get your work to buy you a Tuk-Tuk, and fit it out like the Regents Park (and others) coffee vendor. "A Ditchling Double" for £2 would give enough rocket fuel for even Greg Collins to sail up there without a care....


----------



## hatler (26 Nov 2013)

Coffee will always be free. But I like your thinking ref a kiddy-powered, fee levyable, chariot ride up the Beacon.

And on the subject of £2, I think I still owe Simon for this year. I hope that doesn't result in my being debarred next year, or perhaps subject to a late payment charge.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Nov 2013)

Or ask @kimble about electrically assisted trikes


----------



## thom (26 Nov 2013)

McWobble said:


> And that's *Doctor f*** off *to you.





martint235 said:


> Surely F*** off Doctor is more appropriate?? (and it's ok I'm not holding my breath for a reply, anytime around noon will do)


Or Doctor of F*** you too ;-)


----------



## ianmac62 (27 Nov 2013)

Aperitif said:


> An absolute disgrace! Swansea Bay ousted by Hull for UK City of Culture 2017 when there are so many jewels in Swansea's crown*?



It is reported that when Hull City lost to Crystal Palace on Saturday, the home support at least had the satisfaction of chanting, "Here for the culture ... You're only here for the culture ..."


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Fnnarr, unless you're still
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm up for Manchester - Morecambe. As a Morecambrian I can take you on a tour of the town's worst amusement arcades, nougat shops and topless dancing bars. Either that or round to my mum's for tea and cake (topless optional)


----------



## ianmac62 (27 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> I'm up for Manchester - Morecambe. As a Morecambrian I can take you on a tour of the town's worst amusement arcades, nougat shops and topless dancing bars. Either that or round to my mum's for tea and cake (topless optional)


You left out the pleasure that is the Globe Arena.


----------



## redfalo (27 Nov 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Can I "baggsy" 1st August for the Manchester-Morecambe ride ?



It's in the calendar.



Andrew Br said:


> I need to speak to DZ about it, but what's the group's view of bike paths rather than roads ?



I reckon you'll risk facing a life-time ban from the Fridays for even daring to think along this. :-) (I'm personally more than happy to use bike paths, as long as they are of halfway-decent quality. Admittedly, in this country, is is usually less likely than 3 consecutive hours of sunshine in Manchester...)


.


----------



## User482 (27 Nov 2013)

nickyboy said:


> I'm up for Manchester - Morecambe. As a Morecambrian I can take you on a tour of the town's worst amusement arcades, nougat shops and topless dancing bars. Either that or round to my mum's for tea and cake (topless optional)



Not forgetting the dear old Carleton nightclub...


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2013)

User482 said:


> Not forgetting the dear old Carleton nightclub...



Now you're talking. Sunday nights in my formative years were spent at the Carleton. A real grab a granny place, fantastic when you were 18.


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Nov 2013)

August 1st is good for me. Skinny gates are ok if we don't have odd-shaped bikes. Bike paths are ok if they are not surfaced in coal dus!

I'm going to publish the list next week, so if anybody has worries, do please get in touch.


----------



## Wobblers (27 Nov 2013)

thom said:


> Or Doctor of F*** you too ;-)



I'm much too polite to say that. 

(A more verbose insult is far more fun)


----------



## Wobblers (27 Nov 2013)

martint235 said:


> Surely F*** off Doctor is more appropriate?? (and it's ok I'm not holding my breath for a reply, anytime around noon will do)



Okay, I won't bother replying then.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2013)

I was reading a review of the last Manchester-Morecambe ride in 2012 and it was clear that there wasn't much take up from local cyclists. Seemed the main reason was the fact that there were only a very small number of "Northern" rides and so they felt the registration fee was a bit steep.
I was wondering whether there would be any appetite or room in the schedule for another NW ride? I would really like to do one out to N Wales. The ride could start in Manchester again but maybe better would be Stockport or Macclesfield. All trains from London to Manchester stop in Stockport and a lot stop in Macclesfield. My suggestion of these as starting points are that they remove the urban ride out of Manchester and allows a bit more coastal riding in N Wales
To give an idea on mileage, Rhyl is about 65 miles from Stockport, Colwyn Bay is about 75 miles. And it is all quite flat. The route could take in Chester and then there is some lovely riding as the B roads run through the coastal towns of N Wales
@dellzeqq apologies for sticking my oar in but the rides sound great fun and it would be lovely if they could get a bit more interest up here in the barren wastelands


----------



## Beebo (29 Nov 2013)

2795368 said:


> A bit steep?


 Maybe @nickyboy means the CTC membership, if you were to buy this solely for one FNRTTC then it may make a one off ride look expensive.
The ride will only cost £2, if you already have the membership.


----------



## nickyboy (29 Nov 2013)

2795382 said:


> Yeah but the discounted CTC membership is a bargain in its own right and easily recouped in discounts.


Agreed. I was merely repeating what other posters said was the reason they didn't take part in previous Northern rides. I'll join CTC just to do the Morecambe ride but others have said this was a stumbling block


----------



## mmmmartin (29 Nov 2013)

Blimey. I have heard that it's grim oop north but hadn't realised paying two quid for a ride put CTC members off. Obviously times are tough. I mean, in The South we sometimes pay that for a cup of coffee.
And yes, a ride into North Wales would be good. Why not go ahead and organise one? It's just a matter of fixing the date and finding a decent train service to get people home. it might take 2 or 3 rides to get a big enough uptake, though.


----------



## MartinQ (29 Nov 2013)

I'd be up for both the NW rides (Morecambe & N Wales, holidays etc permitting), might even get the other half to put the kettle/oven on if we go through Chester.


----------



## User482 (29 Nov 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Blimey. I have heard that it's grim oop north but hadn't realised paying two quid for a ride put CTC members off. Obviously times are tough. I mean, in The South we sometimes pay that for a cup of coffee.



I suspect it's the £18: £16 for CTC affiliate membership and £2 for the ride. I can understand that, though as Adrian notes, it's quite easy to recoup that in discounts. I saved more than that on a new waterproof jacket from Cotswold Leisure, for example.


----------



## Andrew Br (30 Nov 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> August 1st is good for me. Skinny gates are ok if we don't have odd-shaped bikes. Bike paths are ok if they are not surfaced in coal dust!
> 
> I'm going to publish the list next week, so if anybody has worries, do please get in touch.



Great if you can make it, I wasn't sure what your availability would be.

I know your views on bike paths (and coal dust).
If it's been dry (it happens, I believe  in MCR) and the bikes are sensibly conventionally shaped then we'll take the bike path to Radcliffe, otherwise it'll be Bury _Old_ Road.
The route over the moors (that's turn right in Edgworth) is excellent and the total climbing should be about the same as the previous route but there are no chevrons.

I'll be in touch off-line DZ to get some info on what I'll need to do.

BTW; if mcshroom can't organise the York-Hull ride, I'll see what I can do on that score. MCR-York is ~90 minutes on the train and I know where I can get cheese scones to feed me en-route  

.


----------



## User482 (2 Dec 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> I need to speak to DZ about it, but what's the group's view of bike paths rather than roads ?
> There's quite a nice off-road route to Radcliffe that I've found (here between kms 13 and 20 :- http://www.strava.com/activities/96715519).
> 
> .


Has the path from Ramsbottom to Irwell Vale been resurfaced? It used to get very muddy in places, but it's many years since I last used it.


----------



## Andrew Br (2 Dec 2013)

User482 said:


> Has the path from Ramsbottom to Irwell Vale been resurfaced? It used to get very muddy in places, but it's many years since I last used it.



It's not in great condition, there are a few "obstacles" that require bars and sphincter to be gripped tightly.
Having said that, I rode it on 24mm slicks last year without too much difficulty.

If we do use NCN6 for Manchester-Morecambe, we won't be going along this part. We'll have gone back on road in Radcliffe.
I'll also be able to do a reccy of the route a few days before. If it's been wet, we can revert to plan B (Bury Old Road).

.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Dec 2013)

mmmmartin said:


> Blimey. I have heard that it's grim oop north but hadn't realised paying two quid for a ride put CTC members off. Obviously times are tough. I mean, in The South we sometimes pay that for a cup of coffee.
> And yes, a ride into North Wales would be good. Why not go ahead and organise one? It's just a matter of fixing the date and finding a decent train service to get people home. it might take 2 or 3 rides to get a big enough uptake, though.



I had a quick look and the trains are fine; London-Macc direct and then (unbelievably) Colwyn Bay-London direct. However, given I've never even taken part in a ride yet it feels a bit previous to be organising one and I would probably screw it up as a result. Better I think to do one of the London rides next spring, see how it all works then float a ride to Colwyn Bay/Llandudno sometime if the proposed schedule allows


----------



## User10119 (2 Dec 2013)

Andrew Br said:


> Great if you can make it, I wasn't sure what your availability would be.
> BTW; if mcshroom can't organise the York-Hull ride, I'll see what I can do on that score. MCR-York is ~90 minutes on the train and I know where I can get cheese scones to feed me en-route
> .



Unlimited supplies thereof, for you m'dear!

I am perfectly happy to assist wherever possible with York-Hull but the chances of me being fit to actually ride it by May are remarkably small, I suspect. Single parenting does not lend itself well to mile munching for me. Although my New! Shiny! will help a little with that once the spring comes....


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Jan 2014)

mmmmartin said:


> no formal information as yet. but read this thread
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/flemish-nrttk.128888/
> and all will be revealed




FNRttK is Els's baby and I am sure she will add more later. However as I am routeplanning the Brussels Gent section i can promise fewer brothels and I hope no tram tracks .


----------



## SaLQ83 (12 Jan 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> note the word provisional - I'm open to representations
> 
> 21 March Southend via Stock
> 17 April Brighton (Thursday) via ???
> ...



Happy New Yr @dellzeqq will definitely be doing some rides this year especially interested in Brussels, Swansea, Hull and Manchester ride.


----------



## mmmmartin (13 Jan 2014)

BalkanExpress said:


> fewer brothels and I hope no tram tracks .


So, to sum up: a much less exhausting trip on at least two counts.


----------



## GazK (19 Jan 2014)

my broken hand is unbroken so I'm definitely up for Southend in March and maybe some others.


----------

